# my new 3-d setup!!!! wats yours???!!!!



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

2012 pse supra me (solid black with red and black strings ) pse eclipse pro sight 20 inch vibracheck freestyle stabylizer pse target launcher miro rest carbon radial x weave pro arrows vibracheck v-bar system tru fire 3-d handheld release


----------



## T Miller73 (Jul 22, 2008)

2012 ALPHA ELITE pearl white riser w/ black limb pockets and cams , cbe quad lite 3d elite sight, trophy taker spring steel rest , xtreme stabilization freestyle 26" front 10"side 
bar , easton acc 349 arrows


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

2012 will be the same as 2011 Hoyt Maxxis35 white 58lb @28" Axcell 300 sight Super D scope 4x TT2 Beiter 30" stab Carter Attension Easton 3D Lightspeed & my own bow strings 452x red. Only going to up grade every 2 /3 years now Sons off to Collage


----------



## charger22 (Oct 1, 2010)

Where is the like button!

Great set up, I am getting a 2012 just dont know if I am leaning to a hunting setup( I currently dont but want to) and running my 2011 Vendetta XL or going with a new Supra.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Which set up listed 

If I was to get a new bow it would be a Hoyt AE white & sight etc would all be off my Maxxis35



charger22 said:


> Where is the like button!
> 
> Great set up, I am getting a 2012 just dont know if I am leaning to a hunting setup( I currently dont but want to) and running my 2011 Vendetta XL or going with a new Supra.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well while all of you have your 2011 and 2012 bows I will be shooting my 2005, yeah that's right my 2005, Bowtech Constitution with an OLD Toxonics with a Viper scope, Posten stabs, and a spring steel!
http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/DSC_0324-2.jpg


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Black ops Bowtech Specialist, Axcell Armoutech, B-Stinger 30"front and 15" side bar, GT 22s. Cant wait for next season.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> Well while all of you have your 2011 and 2012 bows I will be shooting my 2005, yeah that's right my 2005, Bowtech Constitution with an OLD Toxonics with a Viper scope, Posten stabs, and a spring steel!
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/DSC_0324-2.jpg


It's the guys with the "old" bows that I worry about whippin' my butt on a 3-D course!!! Never the Latest and Greatest!!!!! (Old Bull/Young Bull)


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

99 rival pro-need I say more


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

2011 Mathews conquest triumph in blue smoke at 27"and 59# with Cooper John slide bar and classic scope, TT spring steel, GT 22's for 3d and x-jammer 27's for indoor and shooting a Stan sx-2


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

pse EVO spot hogg real deal, storkizer 12in with bow jax ,code red,carbon revolution 6.2 310gr 62lb,315 fps


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Same as last year contender elite 2000 limbs spiral cams sure loc,b stinger,vapor trail.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

1999 PSE Nova
28" @ 52# Trophy Taker drop rest, Impact 5 pin sights, 11" Stabilizer with adjustable sliding weight, Easton Powerflights 28" with 2" blazer vanes.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Merlin EX40!!

Toxonics Naildriver
.010 Blue up pin, no mag.
Cartel Stabs
GT X-Cutters


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Its lookin like it will be my blue C4 once again. 
CBE Tek Lite
CBE scope with 4power lens
super peep with clarifier
Doinker or shrewd stabilizer not sure yet which I like best but the shrewd is getting the nod at the moment.
Tru Ball Chappy Boss
Xcutters for asa and Blue Streaks for IBO


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

2011 Bowtech Specialist
CBE 3dXL
CBE scope 3X
Spring steel rest
Bernie's Lite Hawk stabs
Release and arrows are always subject to change. Probably Zenith or Stan and Linejammers.


----------



## morphious (Dec 17, 2008)

2011 mathews triumph
Mathews downforce rest
Axcel 3000 sight
Axcel X-41 scope
Doinker fattie stabilizer set


----------



## mtndevl85 (May 15, 2011)

2011 Hoyt CRX 35
Blue streak arrows
Sureloc with CBE scope
Shrewd front and back


----------



## Marine96 (Jul 16, 2010)

Same as last year.
2007 Browning Illusion
Apex gear nitrus 5 pin site
Vital Gear kazaway rest
Victory arrows
JBK strings
6" DISH (12" if santa comes through this year)


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Rival Pro 
Cbe-lp pro light
B stinger
Gold Tip X Cutters
Stan Shootoff
Bodoodle pro lite 2


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

A picture of my 2011 Specialist is in order.


----------



## archerta (Oct 10, 2006)

Mathews Conquest 3 60 lbs 30 inch draw
Trophy Taker #10 blade
LP blue light
Sureloc CR Scope (no lens)
Tru Ball HT 3 finger
Gold -Tip arrows (playing with lite point weight on xxx) if not then x-cutters
B-Stinger (30 in up front and 15 out back)


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

im suprised we aint seeing any more pse's


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i'll show my backup 3d bow, which is a pse...


----------



## bowtech94 (Jan 7, 2010)

wsbark01 said:


> Well while all of you have your 2011 and 2012 bows I will be shooting my 2005, yeah that's right my 2005, Bowtech Constitution with an OLD Toxonics with a Viper scope, Posten stabs, and a spring steel!
> http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa197/wsbark01/DSC_0324-2.jpg



man you stole my bow!!! Haha I shoot a 06 white constitution with smoke chrome cams


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

bear pronghorn hunter in green 
axcel ax 3000 with scope 
ripcord code red 
stokerized double nucleaus with 18 in front rod


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I will be shooting last years bow, no reason to change.
2010 Martin Shadowcat, self built magnetic flipper rest and stabilizers. own custom paint job.
Harvest Time HT-4's.
Don.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> 99 rival pro-need I say more


nice!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be shooting:
Mathews Apex 8 31.5" DL 63#
Carbon Express X-Jammer 27 PROs with 125 gr 3D Nockbuster
Axcel AX 3000 with Black Eagle scope
Trophy Taker Spring steel pro
B-Stinger 30" Premier XL w/ 6 oz up front
b-Stinger 12" side rod with 14 oz.
TRU Ball Absolute 360 or Inside Out.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Still undecided d/t back injury hindering my time to play with the apex, but possibly
Apex 7 or M7
ax3000 with x31 scope
goldtip 22 (160gr 3d nockbuster) or fatboy 340 (100 or 120gr 3d nock buster)
NAP quicktune 3000, trophy taker spring steel or limbdriver pro
B-stinger 33" front /c 4 oz and (2) 10" side bars (6oz on right and 8 oz on left)
TRU ball absolute 360


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

most likly the alien x again. would like to get the martin scepter v or an alien z with the the hybrix 1.5 for 3d though.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

My main 3 workhorses for this year


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Im still waiting on my Pure and my parts from last season to sell but this year Im going to a different setup.
Elite Tour 29/60 in Elite Blue
GT X Cutters
Stockerized 20in stab w/ v bars with blue acrylic and 45 degree V bar bracket
Sword Titan sight with 4x lens
Specialty Archery Peep + Clarifier 
Trophy Ridge Tackdriver rest
Matching Sling


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj (Aug 26, 2011)

z7 extreme with an 8.5 inch 8oz b-stinger stab. and some easton fatboys soon to be replaced by full bores with an axcel 3000 sight with a 4x lens

26" draw @ 60lb.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are mine and my wife's rigs. All are Hoyt Ultra Elites,the Baby Blue one on the right is my wifes 2008 with XT 2000 limbs,cam and a half plus cams,TT rest,Axcel 3000 sight/Viper scope,Bernies control freak stabs and Worlds Best Strings.
My 2 bows are 2009's,the Blue Fusion is my main 3D rig and has XT 2000 limbs,Spiral 4.0 cams,Sure-Loc 400 supreme sight/Viper scope,TT SS rest,Doinker Fatty stab and side bar and Worlds Best Strings. The Black one is my spots rig and it has XT 3000 limbs,Spiral 3.0 cams,Sure-Loc 550 supreme sight/Viper scope,Doinker Elite stab and side bar and Worlds Best Strings.


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

Ultra Elite Spiral X 
Shibuya 365
Spot Hogg 3x scope
Limb driver
Shrewd 30" main

Still shopping side bar ....


----------



## coachmo32 (Apr 2, 2009)

2011 Pearson Advantage 
Extreme 1650
B-Stinger
Easton Fat Boys


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

I've got nothing in hand yet and just about everything but the bow on order (putting that order in this week)...This is going to be my Michigan Wolverines bow...I may stink it up out on the range, but I'll look good doing it...

2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite-Cobalt blue
20" Stokerized front stab and 10" Stokerized Hunter side bar-Both w/polished ends and yellow rods, Saturn weights, and w/blue Bojax MaxJax dampeners
Sure-Loc Supreme 400 in silver w/blue knob kit and Black Eagle scope w/Swarovske 4X lens, .10 blue up pin, blue level, and LP light
Trophy Taker SS Pro in silver
LP Pro Pod in yellow/blue
60X strings in yellow/blue w/blue servings
Superball peep in blue w/#2 clarifier
TruBall 3 finger Absolute
Cartel Midas V-Block in silver and silver X spot quick disconnect
GoldTip 22s w/blue wraps and yellow Gateway Rayzr feathers


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Mr.Moose said:


> 1999 PSE Nova
> 28" @ 52# Trophy Taker drop rest, Impact 5 pin sights, 11" Stabilizer with adjustable sliding weight, Easton Powerflights 28" with 2" blazer vanes.


UpDate: Gold Tip Ultralight [email protected]" with 1.5 blazer vanes. Bow now set at 40# at 27" draw.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

Elite Answer
Ninja
60lb
Athens Rellik sight
11" Elite Stokerized stab Black/Smoke
Limb Driver Pro rest
Spot Hogg Saturday Night Special release
CX Blue Streak 250's


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm using this:


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

2011 hoyt carbon matrix plus all black ax3000 sight,limb driver rest, stoker stabs, and easton full bores


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is mine.









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

2012 Hoyt Vector Turbo, #1 Cam 26" on the E Mod. 50-60 pounds 

Sword Apex 3rd plane 1.5" 5 .010 pins with LP Pro light

AAE Pro blade Rest

12 B-Stinger 14oz

Harvest Time HT4 400's


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Same as last year unless I buy a new Hoyt.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

jwcatto said:


> Merlin EX40!!
> 
> Toxonics Naildriver
> .010 Blue up pin, no mag.
> ...


Wow, a Merlin making it to the S.E. United States! Don't see those around down here often. They are fine bows though!


----------



## shortrod (Dec 6, 2010)

New Breed Archery Genetix 
Trophy Taker Spring steel rest 
Trophy Ridge alpfa 5
Harvest Time HT-2 500's


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

Hoyt alphaelite
cbe prolite
viper scope
fatboy 400,s
trophy taker spring steel


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

This....


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

UpDate:

1999 PSE Nova set at 40lbs @ 27" DL with Hoyt Cams
Riser powdercoated black, limbs painted black.
Gold Tip Ultralights 80gr.points 1.5 blazer vanes arrows @ 28"
Ripcord drop down rest with Rest Rocket, Impact HAMMERHEAD 5 pin sights
10" stabilizer with sliding weight
Custom bow String and Cables with D-Loop and peep sight, Custom wrist sling


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Same as last year, as a matter of fact same one since 2004


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

My NEW (to me) Apex 7 .Still working on getting a sight together for it, right now all I have are fixed pins!


----------



## MonsterMuley77 (Jul 5, 2011)

Heres my all black 09 Reezen 6.5 will become my Hunting/Target/3-D bow!


----------



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Eclipse*

Here is my New Breed Eclipse ready to rock....


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

> I've got nothing in hand yet and just about everything but the bow on order (putting that order in this week)...This is going to be my Michigan Wolverines bow...I may stink it up out on the range, but I'll look good doing it...
> 
> 2012 Hoyt Alpha Elite-Cobalt blue
> 20" Stokerized front stab and 10" Stokerized Hunter side bar-Both w/polished ends and yellow rods, Saturn weights, and w/blue Bojax MaxJax dampeners
> ...




Mine finallly came in Wed., but I'm waiting on the new strings to show up before I post pics...I think it looks bad azz...GO BLUE!!!


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Elite Archery*

Here is the Bow that I will shoot for 2012


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Mathews MR7...sure do like the pics that some provide so here is another 3D bow. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I will be shooting the same exact bow as above (MR7) or maybe my M7 that I shot last year for 3-d


----------



## jason.sp (May 5, 2012)

2014 pse phenom all black-- soon I will yellow n black strings yellow pse dampening kit yellow acrylic stoker stabs aae freakshow rest cbe vertex sight and fat boy shafts


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hoyt PCE XL spiral cams
Axel achieve cpxl with CBE scope
Trophy ridge tack driver
Drinker fatty bars 28 and 12
Gold tip 22's


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Dominator 3D Max!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Still trying to decide on mine...it's going to be either a 2014 Obsession Evolution or Phoenix. It will be outfitted with an Axcel Armortech sight, Trophy taker spring steel, Bernies bars, and shooting Black Eagle carnivors.


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

2014 Hoyt Faktor 34 AEP front stabilizer and side bar Hunter Class Set up from last year, this switched from Spot- Hogg to Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon with retna lock.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow you guys brought this one back from the dead...

Since it is revived though, I'll be carrying a Victory on the ranges this year.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not sure which one yet or which class either.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Here's mine 3012 Rytera Nemisis.


----------



## Acefoxtrot (Aug 10, 2007)

I shoot an 05 constitution as well. I bought a second one last year and have made it my budget 3d bow. I hunt with the other one. I have way more $$$ in the sight than the bow. For the money, you can't beat them.


----------

